# anyone know what these are



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

i have been trying to figure out what these are excluding the skunk, he is there to show the size of the others, these pictures were off the wasatch mountains.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like a pine martin.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

feral cat??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like the posture of a small raccoon. Hard to make out the tail though against the backdrop of those roots.




-DallanC


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

i kinda thought marten myself, but i thought the tail was quite long and they were more slender?


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

i also agree with the hunched posture look of a raccoon too, i am at a loss just wanted to see what y'all thought.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't tell what it is, but I don't think it is a raccoon. I think you'd be able to discern the banded tail if it was.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like two squirrels to me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> I can't tell what it is, but I don't think it is a raccoon. I think you'd be able to discern the banded tail if it was.


Not on the young ones, their tails are short and fairly solid black along the back. We had pet raccoons growing up. Very smart, fun... not as fun as the pet skunk though.

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Not on the young ones, their tails are short and fairly solid black along the back. We had pet raccoons growing up. Very smart, fun... not as fun as the pet skunk though.-DallanC


Two Things:

1. I didn't know that about young raccoons. You learn something new every day.

2. It's awesome you had pet raccoons and skunks as a kid. That was always one of my dreams as a little fella'. :smile:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Raccons are smart and mischievous. That can be fun.


Skunks have a sense of humor. They are very fun. The problem with skunks is they sleep all day and want to play all night.





-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Looks like the posture of a small raccoon. Hard to make out the tail though against the backdrop of those roots.
> 
> -DallanC


yeah

1st one is skunk, 2nd and 3rd are raccoon.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll go with Goob, there is one thing that he knows and that is racoon's. 

I haven't heard him come up with a recipe for skunk yet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dallan, it sounds like you and I had a similar upbringing. 

My dad was a self styled mountain man / fur trader that wanted to get me involved in all that stuff before my parents split. We had all sorts of wild pets when I was a boy.


----------

